# No competition, no prize, just fun through January 2019



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The winter months drive me ???? bonkers, and it's a short drive. I want to thank Slingnerd and MattWalt for starting a sling build in the upcoming year. I know for a fact there are several talented craftsman in this Forum, so I wonder if during the month of January craftsman could show their home made slingshots. I will post this on January 1st, and if it continues into Spring that's fine. The only rule is, There isn't any???????? Grandpa Grumpy makes some cool Natural slingshots.
This is not meant to be a competition, just fun


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I like it! Winter is the perfect time of year to stay indoors and build stuff.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tag - also its worth pointing out the SSOTY in April. These opportunities will hopefully create some worthy entries there as well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome Matt.!!!! Looking forward to April


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a good idea Tag! Im in.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not so sure I'll have time for it!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol DSI


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. I didn't fabricate this one, but I did want to show everyone this metal core from Pocket Predator.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

here it is. my diy, from pocket predator, tube master sniper.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That looks really nice, hoggy! I've always loved the looks of the PP tubemaster.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Here's what I'll be working on, as time permits.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmm,thought i had already posted here for this contest,brain fart i guess,lol. anyway here is what i have been working on this month,couple i started before Jan. but just finishedthe past week or so.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those are awesome Skard The bottom one looks great!!!! What did you make it out of?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Tag said:


> Those are awesome Skard The bottom one looks great!!!! What did you make it out of?


the bottom one was a piece of 1/2 in cutting board from a store I worked at,the switched all their cutting boards to 3/4 in [OSHA?] and were just throwing out the 1/2 inchers,i managed to grab a couple and have made several SS with it,wish I had a bunch more


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hoggy said:


> here it is. my diy, from pocket predator, tube master sniper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here it is, i think my final rounding of the edges.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

skarrd said:


> Hmm,thought i had already posted here for this contest,brain fart i guess,lol. anyway here is what i have been working on this month,couple i started before Jan. but just finishedthe past week or so.


nice work.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Here’s a ginkgo frame that I just started.. I’m thinking of going for a peg head style. We’ll see how it goes


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That fork has a lot of potential, Treeman!!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> That fork has a lot of potential, Treeman!!!


Thanks buddy! It's still really chunky. I wanted to leave myself lots to work with since this is my first peg head build.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hogg you are one talented craftsman


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome Treeman


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That looks like a great start, treeman! Very nice fork!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SLINGDUDE said:


> That looks like a great start, treeman! Very nice fork!


Thanks buddy. I hope I don't screw it up. Lol. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Tag said:


> That's awesome Treeman


Thanks Tag,


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Here’s a couple progress pics of my Gingko peg head project. I’m feeling my way along, but i guess I’m happy so far. This is the first time I’ve worked with Gingko. I recommend it if you ever have the opportunity.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love those angles dude.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Here’s where we are on the Gingko peghead frame. It’s just about ready to go to the finisher. Look out lbojoe, it’s heading your way soon.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow that is looking really nice! I can't wait to see what Joe can do to it.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well here some I bin shaping up almost there I want to put scales on the nibbler at least just not sure what to scale them with ?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

treeman said:


> Here's where we are on the Gingko peghead frame. It's just about ready to go to the finisher. Look out lbojoe, it's heading your way soon.


Sweet!! It's getting a ibojoe chocolate finish???


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Port boy said:


> Well here some I bin shaping up almost there I want to put scales on the nibbler at least just not sure what to scale them with ?


Cool! I love metal frames,stainless,carbon or aluminium?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Stainless it’s about 3mm thick I really what get the nibbler looking good I think the pickle bro might just shine it up .not sure about what to do with the opf


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> Here's where we are on the Gingko peghead frame. It's just about ready to go to the finisher. Look out lbojoe, it's heading your way soon.


Sweet!! It's getting a ibojoe chocolate finish???
Honestly I don't know what he has in mind. I never ask, and he never disappoints.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MIsling said:


> Wow that is looking really nice! I can't wait to see what Joe can do to it.


Thank you my friend. I'm with you. I also can't wait to see what Joe does with it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I definitely don't want to cover that nice grain. Maybe some shuttle highlights on the angles.
My cherry Chalice backflip is about ready to go off to Treeman for its finish.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have to come to this party. But I ain't finished much.

Here is my Sm. Boyshot(?) Aluminium core with a 4 strand paracord wrap. But I am not sure of the name. It is sold out.

Soon I hope to be back. So many awesome frames.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice Treeman


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great Port Boy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibojoe you are an amazing craftsman


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go MakoPat, wrapping the Boy Shot is a great idea.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> Way to go MakoPat, wrapping the Boy Shot is a great idea.


It makes sense to me when the cord can be accessed and used. So far my wraps have ranged between 'semi-permanent' and 'jacked up'.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Who doesn't like and endless thread...??
This will be my last metal-core sling where I've whittled the aluminum myself. After this I'll be putting together some slings around these very amazing PP cores. 
This is also my first photo shoot of a build in process, so please free to use your imagination during this two-part presentation.
I am using a MattW template called the...ah geez...dangit...can't recall... The Jojoba??? I'll get back to that.
The MattW template for the fork.
I am thinking pinky hole from the start and then switched to a deep (r) pinky groove instead because of the PIA it'll be to make that hole....round.
I have a coveted chunk of SlingNerd Olivewood that I will scale the entirety with, and shape it into, an RH hold shooter to be hacked together this week. Stay tuned!..MM






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> I definitely don't want to cover that nice grain. Maybe some shuttle highlights on the angles.
> My cherry Chalice backflip is about ready to go off to Treeman for its finish.


So.... you trust me with this? No pressure or anything.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic Mo


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I haven't had much time to build, but my weekend opened up and I had some red oak lying around. I thought I'd give Gopher's GS10 a shot. I've never used hardwood or rasps before, so I wanted to try a simple frame. This one reminds me of my first slingshot (a $5 board cut purchased at a state park souvenir shop when I was 10). I sanded it to 400g and put a couple coats of tung oil on it. I decided against a pinky hole, but seeing a couple others on the forum has made me rethink my decision. I may just have to make another. If it warms up enough I'll try it out today!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> I haven't had much time to build, but my weekend opened up and I had some red oak lying around. I thought I'd give Gopher's GS10 a shot. I've never used hardwood or rasps before, so I wanted to try a simple frame. This one reminds me of my first slingshot (a $5 board cut purchased at a state park souvenir shop when I was 10). I sanded it to 400g and put a couple coats of tung oil on it. I decided against a pinky hole, but seeing a couple others on the forum has made me rethink my decision. I may just have to make another. If it warms up enough I'll try it out today!


I love the GS10,you can do so many things with it and it is simple to make ,simple to shoot,yours looks Great!


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Made a cherry "Gaxper" today.
Unfortunately there are ome cracks in the core wood that i noticed as i was working out the slim waist. 
I decided to end it anyway but not spend too much effort in the finish.
Just sanded to 400 grit and rubbed it a few times with BLO. 
Will be a beater...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Bootsman, that is some fine craftsmanship there


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go Mike nice


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Best Beater so far!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Tag said:


> Bootsman, that is some fine craftsmanship there


Thanks Tag!
Realy frustrating when you have already put in a good amount of time and find some cracks in the deeper core of the fork. But that's what can happen when working with natural forks.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Modifies Spikeman - I like that mo - nice way to add your twist on that. Look to adding a YSYEO attachment or tabs on that.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Modifies Spikeman - I like that mo - nice way to add your twist on that. Look to adding a YSYEO attachment or tabs on that.


That frame is called The Spikeman...? Yeah, I was close.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

last builds for January,i know only one is a slingshot,lol,but they are both going to the same person,had to send him a shot as well.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> last builds for January,i know only one is a slingshot,lol,but they are both going to the same person,had to send him a shot as well.


That blade has grit! Nice kit Skarrd!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Mo,that one was fun had to change the handle scales on it 1/2 way thru,due to warpage on one scale,not using that material anymore [cutting board HDPE] second time it has happened .wood or bone from now on


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Bootsmann said:


> Made a cherry "Gaxper" today.
> Unfortunately there are ome cracks in the core wood that i noticed as i was working out the slim waist.
> I decided to end it anyway but not spend too much effort in the finish.
> Just sanded to 400 grit and rubbed it a few times with BLO.
> Will be a beater...


I dream of a day when my best efforts look like a Bootsmann beater...


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Bootsmann said:
> 
> 
> > Made a cherry "Gaxper" today.
> ...


Thank you!
But i think there is nothing that i do that can't be done by any other man who loves what he's doing. There is no need for expensive tools, just have fun during the making and frame after frame gets better and better.
Keep on...


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

treeman said:


> Here's a couple progress pics of my Gingko peg head project. I'm feeling my way along, but i guess I'm happy so far. This is the first time I've worked with Gingko. I recommend it if you ever have the opportunity.


Awesome.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome craftsmanship Skard


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those are very encouraging words Bootsman


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I have these two hanging out to dry almost ready...


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I've been messing with some 3d printed designs I made.
















Most of you should recognize what inspired these little guys.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Misting those two are awesome, the finish is fantastic


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Urban shooter you are an amazing craftsman


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Tag said:


> Urban shooter you are an amazing craftsman


Thank you for the encouraging words! There are so many mastercraftsmen here that inspire and challenge noobies like me to keep learning and enjoying the building aspect of the hobby...


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Okay, friends and slingers.

Here are a few projects that are sort wrapped up.

A Bill Hays gapper or pfs (under debate for me) from 2011, new core from Bill Hays, and a M. Mo collaboration/inspiration tff frame... all 1/2" T6061 aluminium from scrap.

These are all pocket friendly.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Okay, friends and slingers.
> 
> Here are a few projects that are sort wrapped up.
> 
> ...


Hey Mako. Are you gonna snare-wrap tubes in a TTF...?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those look great Mako


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

guess i'm not quite done for january yet,lol,a quick BB shooter [for office bands] for my grandaughter and her *indoor* range


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

skarrd said:


> guess i'm not quite done for january yet,lol,a quick BB shooter [for office bands] for my grandaughter and her *indoor* range


thats pretty cool I like it


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

skarrd said:


> guess i'm not quite done for january yet,lol,a quick BB shooter [for office bands] for my grandaughter and her *indoor* range


That's a great looking frame. What do you mean "quick"? Making or shooting speed?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

hoggy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > guess i'm not quite done for january yet,lol,a quick BB shooter [for office bands] for my grandaughter and her *indoor* range
> ...


thanks,quick to make and it might even be quick shooter with BB,s and 1/4 in


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Port boy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > guess i'm not quite done for january yet,lol,a quick BB shooter [for office bands] for my grandaughter and her *indoor* range
> ...


Thanks,i like the smaller frames


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Skard, that’s a fantastic looking frame


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Tag said:


> Skard, that's a fantastic looking frame


Thanks,its a copy of the aluminium one you sent me


----------

